# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  Omicron Variant Is Really Suspicious

## QuaseMarco

I believe that the variant was lab engineered and specifically released in a low vaccinated country to reinforce panic and the notion that the unvaccinated are causing the spread and the variants.

*Tell me how the hell a variant arises in nature with no less than 30 mutations !!!!*




> *Its mutations are raising concern*
> 
> 
> South African genomic scientists said earlier this week *the variant has an unusually high number of mutations, with more than 30 in the key spike protein* -- the structure the virus uses to get into the cells they attack.


*What we know about the Omicron variant*

Omicron variant: What we know - CNN

----------

Big Bird (11-27-2021),Big Dummy (11-26-2021),Conservative Libertarian (11-26-2021),East of the Beast (11-27-2021),Northern Rivers (11-26-2021),OneDumbBlonde (11-27-2021),Quark (11-26-2021),Swedgin (11-30-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

I firmly believe Democrats are pushing this pandemic right up to the Midterms so...again...it will be "too dangerous" to vote the way the Constitution specifies.

----------

Big Bird (11-27-2021),Conservative Libertarian (11-26-2021),East of the Beast (11-27-2021),JustPassinThru (11-26-2021),Mr. Claws (11-30-2021),Oceander (11-27-2021),OneDumbBlonde (11-27-2021),Quark (11-26-2021),Swedgin (11-30-2021),WhoKnows (11-27-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

Variants (mutations) are weaker, not stronger. This stinks to high Heaven.

----------

Big Bird (11-27-2021),Catfucious (11-26-2021),Conservative Libertarian (11-26-2021),Esdraelon (11-26-2021),JustPassinThru (11-26-2021),Louise (11-27-2021),Northern Rivers (11-27-2021),Quark (11-26-2021),QuaseMarco (11-26-2021),WhoKnows (11-27-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I firmly believe Democrats are pushing this pandemic right up to the Midterms so...again...it will be "too dangerous" to vote the way the Constitution specifies.


It's far beyond the Democrats that are behind this pandemic. I believe that the likes of Bill Gates and the global cabal he is involved with that includes the very evil Fauci are behind this variant. 
It's being pushed to further the global tyranny that Covid-19 has ushered in. 

This was long planned and is playing out now

----------

Esdraelon (11-26-2021),JustPassinThru (11-26-2021),Kris P Bacon (11-27-2021),Louise (11-27-2021),OneDumbBlonde (11-27-2021),Quark (11-26-2021),WhoKnows (11-27-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Variants (mutations) are weaker, not stronger. This stinks to high Heaven.


A single variant with more that 30 mutations!?....... c'mon man...... that would not occur in nature.

----------

Catfucious (11-26-2021),pollycy (11-30-2021),Quark (11-26-2021),WhoKnows (11-27-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

They want us on Permanent Lockdown.

You will own nothing, and you will be happy.  With UBI.  

And you will take the toxic Jab; and you will stay home and wear a face diaper.

Sure.  That's motivating me to go and buy a lotta schitt for Christmas, what?

These people, the Elites, are nothing short of DERANGED.  They need to be TAKEN DOWN.

----------

Big Bird (11-27-2021),Brat (11-27-2021),East of the Beast (11-27-2021),El Guapo (11-27-2021),Esdraelon (11-26-2021),Kris P Bacon (11-27-2021),OneDumbBlonde (11-27-2021),Quark (11-26-2021),QuaseMarco (11-26-2021),WhoKnows (11-27-2021)

----------


## crayons

> A single variant with more that 30 mutations!?....... c'mon man...... that would not occur in nature.


O'Biden is not only stirrin the pot with Russia by moving missiles closer to the Russian border; He 'want's' a Holiday War in Ethiopia >>> the O'biden administration is supporting the Marxists=TPLF...This Plus the Covid release is all part of the destabilization of East Africa 

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zon...acuation-grows

https://jeffpearce.medium.com/ethiop...f-cb87f2d30777

O'Biden controllers are planning overthrow of Ethiopias democratically-elected president Abiy Ahmed and transfer
power to the TPLF/Marxists

Watch: US, European Diplomats Secretly Plan Ethiopian âTransition Governmentâ With TPLF Leader - 25.11.2021, Sputnik International

----------

Quark (11-26-2021),tlmjl (11-26-2021),WhoKnows (11-27-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy

IMO this is a test of the virus tailored to specific genetics, such as of African decent. Since even in America the blacks represent the lowest vaccinated group.

*All Four Botswana “Omicron” Variant Patients Were Fully Vaccinated*

----------

Big Bird (11-27-2021),Quark (11-26-2021),QuaseMarco (11-27-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

:Dontknow:   How many mutations separate all the other variants?  Does anyone know?  Is this one significantly different?

How many mutations does it take to be classified as a novel virus, rather than a variant of an existing coronavirus?

----------

El Guapo (11-27-2021),Esdraelon (11-26-2021),Louise (11-27-2021),WhoKnows (11-27-2021)

----------


## Madison

They have  pictures of the new variants

----------

Big Bird (11-27-2021),Brat (11-27-2021),Catfucious (11-27-2021),Esdraelon (11-26-2021),OneDumbBlonde (11-27-2021),Quark (11-26-2021),WhoKnows (11-27-2021)

----------


## crayons

> They have  pictures of the new variants


Yeppers those are Obama's queerbait buddies

----------


## Wildrose

> I believe that the variant was lab engineered and specifically released in a low vaccinated country to reinforce panic and the notion that the unvaccinated are causing the spread and the variants.
> 
> *Tell me how the hell a variant arises in nature with no less than 30 mutations !!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *What we know about the Omicron variant*
> 
> Omicron variant: What we know - CNN


The longer any virus replicates the more mutations are going to occur.  That's not surprising to anyone with an understanding of the subject.

----------

Catfucious (11-27-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Variants (mutations) are weaker, not stronger. This stinks to high Heaven.


Not always, but the more virulent variants tend to be self limiting.  They quicker the kill the host the less chance for it to continue replicating.

In the modern world that also leads to quarantines so they can burn themselves out.

----------


## tlmjl

Could they have gotten in over their head...I'm more likely to believe another mutation, by nature, weakens.   Somethin ain't right here.

----------

Big Bird (11-27-2021),OneDumbBlonde (11-27-2021),Quark (11-26-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Could they have gotten in over their head...I'm more likely to believe another mutation, by nature, weakens.   Somethin ain't right here.


Viruses start off becoming pathogenic to humans due to mutations in nature.

More often those that make a virus highly virulent burn themselves out quickly.

Fortunately most are either neutral, no effect on virulence and more often than not go the other way.  The less deadly a virus is the more likelihood it will survive and thrive.

----------


## Quark

Just GMO research on us human lab rats. All part of producing the perfect human crop for the elites.

----------

Big Dummy (11-26-2021),JustPassinThru (11-30-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I believe that the variant was lab engineered and specifically released in a low vaccinated country to reinforce panic and the notion that the unvaccinated are causing the spread and the variants.
> 
> *Tell me how the hell a variant arises in nature with no less than 30 mutations !!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *What we know about the Omicron variant*
> 
> Omicron variant: What we know - CNN


They skipped Xi...

----------

Big Dummy (11-27-2021),Brat (11-27-2021),dinosaur (11-27-2021),East of the Beast (11-27-2021),El Guapo (11-27-2021),phoenyx (11-27-2021),Quark (11-30-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> They skipped Xi...


Didn't want to hurt their number one source of funds feelings.

----------

Quark (11-30-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Didn't want to hurt their number one source of funds feelings.


Haven't your heard, we fund them.  

Who made Who?  (That should sting a little if you remember the reference...)

----------


## phoenyx

> Didn't want to hurt their number one source of funds feelings.


China hasn't been one of the WHO top funders, at least not recently. Here's an excerpt from April 2020 on the top WHO funders:

**
Who is the WHO, really? 
A quick glance at the WHOs website shows that three of the organizations top donors are heavily funded by Bill Gates himself.
The top 8 voluntary donors of the organization are as follows:

-United States (Trump just halted funding, saying the money withheld will go to other world health partners instead)
-The UN
-Republic of Korea
-Australia
-Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation
-Japan
-The GAVI Alliance, which was formerly called the Global Alliance for Vaccines and Immunisation. This organization was founded byThe Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation
-The National Philanthropic Trust, whose primary donor isThe Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, according to Devex.com, a media platform for the global development community.
In addition to the above connections Dr. Anthony S. Fauci, Director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, has also been listed as a previous member of the Leadership Council of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation.
All of which of course begs the question: Why does an unelected former computer company founder (Gates) have so much sway within the media, and also when it comes to influencing health policy in the United States?
**

Source:
https://althealthworks.com/the-top-8...aps-they-wont/


Biden has recently reverse course in regards to the WHO, which suggests that the U.S. is the official top donor again. However, the fact that Bill Gates has a lot of swing in 3 of the top 8 funders suggests that he may well have more influence on the WHO than the U.S. does. Heck, I think many would agree that Bill Gates has a fair amount of sway on the U.S. government itself, which would really put the WHO in his pocket.

----------


## nonsqtr

> A single variant with more that 30 mutations!?....... c'mon man...... that would not occur in nature.


Of COURSE it would ! !!!

Goddamit, you people need to stop translating YOUR ignorance into other peoples' fear.

Learn some math, f'r cryin' out loud.

Here look, it's real simple. Let's say, the chances for a mutation are one in a million. Well guess what, if you have a million cells the probability that you'll have a mutation after one infection is nearly *100%*. 1.0, is what it is. You are "almost certain" of having at least one mutation after ONE infection.

In such a case, the math says we should expect 30 mutations after 30 infections. Have there been 30 generations of infection? YES! The infection cycle for Covid is about 30 days, and it's already been almost 2 years since it's been around.

If you do the math, you will see that 30 is "about right". It is "expected", it matches the predicted "expectation value".

----------

Big Bird (11-27-2021),dinosaur (11-27-2021),Neo (11-27-2021),WhoKnows (11-27-2021)

----------


## Brat

Lrrr Leader Of Omicron Persei 8.jpg

----------

Lone Gunman (11-27-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Variants (mutations) are weaker, not stronger. This stinks to high Heaven.


It’s got every western countries virus scientists attention, in the next 2 weeks we will see how dangerous this new virus is… stay tuned folks.

----------

Big Bird (11-27-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Variants (mutations) are weaker, not stronger. This stinks to high Heaven.


Variations are random.

Continuing with probabilities, there over a trillion cells in the human body, the chances of getting "at least one" mutation from a single infection is 100%.

Whether that new variant is then transmitted, is a whole different question. Most mutations are fatal (to the virus, rendering it ineffective or greatly weakened). But once in a while we'll get a good one, that makes the virus ten times as deadly.

And, in a global outbreak situation like we have now, new variants will not even be detected until a distinct set of symptoms emerges.

----------

Big Bird (11-27-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

> It's far beyond the Democrats that are behind this pandemic. I believe that the likes of Bill Gates and the global cabal he is involved with that includes the very evil Fauci are behind this variant. 
> It's being pushed to further the global tyranny that Covid-19 has ushered in. 
> 
> This was long planned and is playing out now


Okay well, I'm not going to challenge that.

I agree that there is lots and lots of nefarious stuff going on behind our backs, that we don't know about.

Somehow I don't think there's a grand master plan around the coronavirus, though. If there were, things would have developed differently.

Seems to me this is a "cat got out of the bag" situation.

The only thing it really tells me is we've outsourced vital technology to the Chinese. And, ... what else is new?

----------

Big Bird (11-27-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

Deleted

----------


## WhoKnows

Deleted.

----------


## WhoKnows

Deleted

----------


## Neo

Eh oop!   2 cases have  just been reported here in England 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-59445388

----------


## ruthless terrier

> I believe that the variant was lab engineered and specifically released in a low vaccinated country to reinforce panic and the notion that the unvaccinated are causing the spread and the variants.



and what better place to cultivate a nasty virus than South Africa?

----------

OneDumbBlonde (11-27-2021),QuaseMarco (11-27-2021),WhoKnows (11-27-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> and what better place to cultivate a nasty virus than South Africa?


Absolutely ..... Africa has been a chosen location to spread many viruses..... HIV for example.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Okay well, I'm not going to challenge that.
> 
> I agree that there is lots and lots of nefarious stuff going on behind our backs, that we don't know about.
> 
> Somehow I don't think there's a grand master plan around the coronavirus, though. If there were, things would have developed differently.
> 
> Seems to me this is a "cat got out of the bag" situation.
> 
> The only thing it really tells me is we've outsourced vital technology to the Chinese. And, ... what else is new?



So if the virus was released from the lab by accident or prematurely.... 

I'm still seeing a global coordination directed by the world elites to lock us down and take away our freedoms.

----------

Lone Gunman (11-27-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

more booga booga from our globalist overlords, forever keeping us off balance, cowed, and controlled.

----------

phoenyx (11-27-2021),QuaseMarco (11-27-2021),WhoKnows (11-27-2021)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

Ahh, the newest variant of fear porn.  More lockdowns and social distancing.  Christmas is cancelled.  Variant will be transmitted by snow, and dirty looks.

 :Yawn:

----------

Foghorn (11-28-2021),QuaseMarco (11-27-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

The first couple waves have been wildly successful for tyranny. They will keep it going.

----------

Foghorn (11-28-2021),WhoKnows (11-27-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> The first couple waves have been wildly successful for tyranny. They will keep it going.


Only if we let them...

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Only if we let them...


Not enough people are woken up. Most are paralyzed by fear.

----------


## Wildrose

> Haven't your heard, we fund them.  
> 
> Who made Who?  (That should sting a little if you remember the reference...)


Yes but I'm speaking of all the money WHO gets from China.  WHohoo.

----------


## Wildrose

> China hasn't been one of the WHO top funders, at least not recently. Here's an excerpt from April 2020 on the top WHO funders:
> 
> **
> Who is the WHO, really? 
> A quick glance at the WHOs website shows that three of the organizations top donors are heavily funded by Bill Gates himself.
> The top 8 voluntary donors of the organization are as follows:
> 
> -United States (Trump just halted funding, saying the money withheld will go to other world health partners instead)
> -The UN
> ...


And when Trump pulled the plug China stepped up.

----------


## phoenyx

> And when Trump pulled the plug China stepped up.


You have any evidence to back up that assertion or is this just another unsubstantiated claim on your part? Regardless, Trump's gone and Biden has apparently reversed course, so I suspect that the U.S. is once again the WHO's single top funder.

----------


## Wildrose

> and what better place to cultivate a nasty virus than South Africa?


The RSA is mostly semi arid and arid desert.  The only really temperate area is in the far south where from Capetown you can see the juctions of the Atlantic, Indian, and Antarctic oceans.

There are actually far better climates for a new variant or virus to appear.

----------


## Wildrose

> You have any evidence to back up that assertion or is this just another unsubstantiated claim on your part? Regardless, Trump's gone and Biden has apparently reversed course, so I suspect that the U.S. is once again the WHO's single top funder.


You would look much less foolish if you looked things like that up for yourself.

China Wins: Why Trump's WHO Funding Cut Is a Gift to Beijing

Whether Biden keeps his pledge or not changes nothing, China did step up when Trump pulled the plug.

China and the WHO conspired to keep the news of the outreach buried until it had already spread throughout China and across it's borders and the WHO ran cover for them and continues running cover for them trying to say the outbreak was in no way China's fault.

If you could see beyond your conspiracy nut "sources" you would have already known that.

----------


## WhoKnows

> You would look much less foolish if you looked things like that up for yourself.
> 
> China Wins: Why Trump's WHO Funding Cut Is a Gift to Beijing
> 
> Whether Biden keeps his pledge or not changes nothing, China did step up when Trump pulled the plug.
> 
> China and the WHO conspired to keep the news of the outreach buried until it had already spread throughout China and across it's borders and the WHO ran cover for them and continues running cover for them trying to say the outbreak was in no way China's fault.
> 
> If you could see beyond your conspiracy nut "sources" you would have already known that.


Except it doesn't say anywhere in the article you posted how much funding, exactly, China gives, and the US gives, even with the cut made by the Trump Administration. If anything it says that the US gave out 4 times more funding in a five year span than China did. My math might be a little off. It's been a long day.

If you would actually read what you post, instead of being so insulting about it, maybe we can all have a reasonable conversation.

----------


## Wildrose

> Except it doesn't say anywhere in the article you posted how much funding, exactly, China gives, and the US gives, even with the cut made by the Trump Administration. If anything it says that the US gave out 4 times more funding in a five year span than China did. My math might be a little off. It's been a long day.
> 
> If you would actually read what you post, instead of being so insulting about it, maybe we can all have a reasonable conversation.


I guess 20,000,000 is a number you just can't fathom.

When Trump cut off our funding we were giving them nothing.

----------


## WhoKnows

> I guess 20,000,000 is a number you just can't fathom.
> 
> When Trump cut off our funding we were giving them nothing.


I must have missed where it said that in the article. 

Can you quote that from the article, please? Thanks.

----------


## Wildrose

> I must have missed where it said that in the article. 
> 
> Can you quote that from the article, please? Thanks.


Yes, you missed it. Keep reading and find the part where China pledged an addtional 20 million over what they were already giving the WHO.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Yes, you missed it. Keep reading and find the part where China pledged an addtional 20 million over what they were already giving the WHO.


China pledged $20M to fight COVID. Not to bolster the WHO budget. Again, READ what you post. Un-fucking-believable.

----------


## Wildrose

> China pledged $20M to fight COVID. Not to bolster the WHO budget. Again, READ what you post. Un-fucking-believable.


Pledged it to who?  They aid to Europe was separate and apart from the 20 million.




> And Trump’s move has opened the door for Beijing. China’s U.N. Ambassador in Geneva pledged another $20 million to fight COVID 19 in early March, to the tweeted delight of Dr. Tedros. China has also rushed medical aid to Europe, the Mideast and even the U.S.,


While no they aren't excruciatingly explicit, it appears Tedros is cheering that 20m as a donation to WHO.

Considering this statement It seems even more apparent. 

China vows support for WHO after Trump pulls funding over its coronavirus response | Fox News

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wildrose
> ...



I -hope- you remember that I don't believe that the initial cause of Covid 19 is a virus at all, but rather EMFs, perhaps in combination with things like air pollution. I also strongly suspect that some of these "variants" are being caused by the vaccines themselves.

----------


## Wildrose

> I -hope- you remember that I don't believe that the initial cause of Covid 19 is a virus at all, but rather EMFs, perhaps in combination with things like air pollution. I also strongly suspect that some of these "variants" are being caused by the vaccines themselves.


Yes we realize that which is why you are a never ending cartoon who rejects facts in favor of fantasies with utterly no possible basis in fact.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> I -hope- you remember that I don't believe that the initial cause of Covid 19 is a virus at all, but rather EMFs, perhaps in combination with things like air pollution. I also strongly suspect that some of these "variants" are being caused by the vaccines themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we realize that which is why you are a never ending cartoon who rejects facts in favor of fantasies with utterly no possible basis in fact.


I believe the fantasy is the notion that the Cov 2 virus has ever been isolated. I still think that Iain Davis' article on the lack of evidence of it having ever being done is very good:

COVID19  Evidence Of Global Fraud | Off Guardian

----------


## WhoKnows

> Pledged it to who?  They aid to Europe was separate and apart from the 20 million.
> 
> 
> 
> While no they aren't excruciatingly explicit, it appears Tedros is cheering that 20m as a donation to WHO.
> 
> Considering this statement It seems even more apparent. 
> 
> China vows support for WHO after Trump pulls funding over its coronavirus response | Fox News


When a country pledges an amount for a certain cause, it is earmarked for that cause, and does not go towards the actual budget of that organization.

----------


## Foghorn

*The Smoking Gun*

When they skipped from the Nu variant right to the Omicron variant guess which letter they skipped over in the Greek Alphabet?



Xi

Screenshot 2021-11-28 123048.jpg

----------


## Wildrose

> I believe the fantasy is the notion that the Cov 2 virus has ever been isolated. I still think that Iain Davis' article on the lack of evidence of it having ever being done is very good:
> 
> COVID19 – Evidence Of Global Fraud | Off Guardian


More lies of course from your fellow conspiracy nuts.

We couldn' ttest for it if it hadn't been Isolated.

We couldn't have develped vaccines against it if it hadn't been isolated.

We could not have unraveled the genome it it hadn't been isolated.

We could not have electron micrographs of the virus if it hadn't been isolated.

----------


## Wildrose

> When a country pledges an amount for a certain cause, it is earmarked for that cause, and does not go towards the actual budget of that organization.


It's going wherever they direct it.

----------


## WhoKnows

> *More lies* of course from your fellow conspiracy nuts.
> 
> We couldn' ttest for it if it hadn't been Isolated.
> 
> We couldn't have develped vaccines against it if it hadn't been isolated.
> 
> We could not have unraveled the genome it it hadn't been isolated.
> 
> We could not have electron micrographs of the virus if it hadn't been isolated.


Bold mine. It really bothers me that all you do is tell people that they are liars, simply because you don't believe them. 

To lie means they are trying to deceive with something they know to be false. And I don't think anyone here tries to spin that. 

If I believe it to be true, and you don't, that doesn't mean I'm lying to you. It means we have different beliefs. 



(L1)To lie =df to make a believed-false statement to another person with the intention that the other person believe that statement to be true.
L1 is the traditional definition of lying. According to L1, there are at least four necessary conditions for lying. First, lying requires that a person make a statement (statement condition). *Second, lying requires that the person believe the statement to be false*; that is, lying requires that the statement be untruthful (untruthfulness condition). Third, lying requires that the untruthful statement be made to another person (addressee condition). Fourth, lying requires that the person intend that that other person believe the untruthful statement to be true (intention to deceive the addressee condition).
These four necessary conditions need to be explained before objections to L1 can be entertained and alternative definitions can be considered.

I bolded the part I find important. 

From this article: The Definition of Lying and Deception (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)

How in the world can anyone talk to you if every time they say something you don't believe, for whatever reason, you have a tantrum about them lying?

----------


## WhoKnows

> It's going wherever they direct it.


Damn, man, I don't even know why I try at all. It's impossible to have a reasonable conversation with you.

----------


## Wildrose

> Bold mine. It really bothers me that all you do is tell people that they are liars, simply because you don't believe them. 
> 
> To lie means they are trying to deceive with something they know to be false. And I don't think anyone here tries to spin that. 
> 
> If I believe it to be true, and you don't, that doesn't mean I'm lying to you. It means we have different beliefs. 
> 
> 
> 
> (L1)To lie =df to make a believed-false statement to another person with the intention that the other person believe that statement to be true.
> ...


I don't really care what you like and I didn't call him a liar.   I reserve the use of that term for when people actually are lying.

Go play "Teacher Teacher" somewhere else, I'm sure there's a kindergarten class somewhere you can intimidate into silence.

----------


## WhoKnows

> I don't really care what you like and I didn't call him a liar.   I reserve the use of that term for when people actually are lying.
> 
> Go play "Teacher Teacher" somewhere else, I'm sure there's a kindergarten class somewhere you can intimidate into silence.


Thank you for your opinion. I'll let others here make up their own minds about what I said.

----------


## nonsqtr

> More lies of course from your fellow conspiracy nuts.
> 
> We couldn' ttest for it if it hadn't been Isolated.
> 
> We couldn't have develped vaccines against it if it hadn't been isolated.
> 
> We could not have unraveled the genome it it hadn't been isolated.
> 
> We could not have electron micrographs of the virus if it hadn't been isolated.


Ignorant and gullible is not a good combination.

The variance of mutation is limited by the niche.

The boundaries of how much mutation you get and what directions it takes, is determined by how much the niche will sustain.

Usually, when there's new niche (which human beings are, for this virus), mutations will rapidly proliferate to "fill" the niche. That's what we're seeing now, with the coronavirus in humans, lots of rapid mutations, new strains, etc

Later on, eventually, the spectrum of genotypes will limit itself - like in the case of influenza, there are several successful variants that rotate because our immunity lasts longer than a season.

The human body is a rich collection of molecular shapes and sizes. "Most" viruses affect more than one thing - and, the Covid spike protein probably binds with hundreds of different molecules in the cell.

We can expect additional variants in the near term, and we can expect the virus to try to match onto molecules that are 'close' to ACE-2 in configuration.

----------

Wildrose (11-28-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Thank you for your opinion. I'll let others here make up their own minds about what I said.


Well you are right about one thing.  One of us did lie.




> *Bold mine. It really bothers me that all you do is tell people that they are liars, simply because you don't believe them.*





> _More lies of course from your fellow conspiracy nuts._


Your problem is that it wasn't me.

How is it that the poster can be bot the poster and the source of the lies that I criticized?

If he's the original source and attributing it to someone else, that would by definition be a lie.

You'd do very well to quit playing post police and start policing your own.

----------


## QuaseMarco

Excellent marketing...........................

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> I believe the fantasy is the notion that the Cov 2 virus has ever been isolated. I still think that Iain Davis' article on the lack of evidence of it having ever being done is very good:
> 
> COVID19  Evidence Of Global Fraud | Off Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> More lies [snip] [insults removed]



A word of advice- you might want to put your conclusions at the -end- instead of the beginning.

----------


## Wildrose

> A word of advice- you might want to put your conclusions at the -end- instead of the beginning.


I'll write my own posts as I choose thank you.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Excellent marketing...........................


Omicron poses  WHO | One America News Network

----------


## phoenyx

> I'll write my own posts as I choose thank you.


Ofcourse. I'm just saying this if you actually want more of a response. When you start your posts with conclusions and insults, it tends to get me, and possibly others, to either not respond or not respond in any way that really furthers the subject of the thread.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Well you are right about one thing.  One of us did lie.
> 
> 
> Your problem is that it wasn't me.
> 
> How is it that the poster can be bot the poster and the source of the lies that I criticized?
> 
> If he's the original source and attributing it to someone else, that would by definition be a lie.
> 
> You'd do very well to quit playing post police and start policing your own.


Thank you for your opinion. You get to tell people how to post but others can't tell you, eh?

----------


## Foghorn

It is wise to plan ahead.

Since they can't unleash the financial crisis until next summer they'll need to do one more variant.  Start building up your natural immunity now in preparation for the next variant by taking one slice of apple pie each of the first five days then switch to one slice of cherry pie once a week after that.



Screenshot 2021-11-29 081735.jpg

----------

WhoKnows (11-29-2021)

----------


## fmw

> *Tell me how the hell a variant arises in nature with no less than 30 mutations !!!!*


Most of the mutations failed to produce a beneficial strain as is always the case.  The omicron turned out to be beneficial because it is more infectious but less harmful so it won't kill as many people.  Delta was the same way when compared to the original virus.  A win-win for any virus.  It seems obvious that the original virus was engineered in the lab and I would be willing to believe that it was released on purpose.  But the various mutations and successful strains are normal and natural viral "behavior."

----------


## Wildrose

> Ofcourse. I'm just saying this if you actually want more of a response. When you start your posts with conclusions and insults, it tends to get me, and possibly others, to either not respond or not respond in any way that really furthers the subject of the thread.


As long as you peddle insane and impossible theories from discredited lunatics as facet I'll keep describing them as such.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wildrose
> ...



I tried -.-

----------


## Wildrose

> I tried -.-


Yes, you work double overtime trying to run from the facts.

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

phoenyx (11-30-2021),WhoKnows (11-30-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wildrose
> ...


I think that's actually a pretty good description of what you're doing here. Your method of posting your conclusions with little to no evidence and insulting people who disagree with you isn't doing you any favours. But instead of facing this, you seem to keep on ignoring these facts and instead start projecting your own faults on to others.

----------

QuaseMarco (11-30-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> I think that's actually a pretty good description of what you're doing here. Your method of posting your conclusions with little to no evidence and insulting people who disagree with you isn't doing you any favours. But instead of facing this, you seem to keep on ignoring these facts and instead start projecting your own faults on to others.


You aren't presenting "facts" you are presenting fantasies as fact.

You need to learn the difference.

A mountain of crap is not a mountain of evidence of anything except a mountain of crap.

You need to learn the difference.

Even if your cited claims from Germany are accurate 12-14 deaths out of one tiny sample of people globally doesn't come close to supporting your claim of an excess of 200,000 vaccine caused deaths in the US.

----------


## Northern Rivers

*Again!!!*

I've said, before. A few times.... 

The only way Democrats are going to mitigate their horrid polling is to cheat...or...to roll this pandemic up into the Midterms where they can repeat Election 2020 and have unelected apparatchiks defy the Constitution, bypass the legality of each State Legislature...and deem Election '22 as "too dangerous" to follow the dictates of the Constitution.  :Angry20:

----------

QuaseMarco (11-30-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wildrose
> ...



Debatable, but using the definition of evidence I've pulled from the Merriam-Webster dictionary, I am certainly presenting a fair amount of evidence.

----------

QuaseMarco (11-30-2021),WhoKnows (11-30-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> *Again!!!*
> 
> I've said, before. A few times.... 
> 
> The only way Democrats are going to mitigate their horrid polling is to cheat...or...to roll this pandemic up into the Midterms where they can repeat Election 2020 and have unelected apparatchiks defy the Constitution, bypass the legality of each State Legislature...and deem Election '22 as "too dangerous" to follow the dictates of the Constitution.


And there's pretty much zero chance they'll ever be able to get away with such again now that people's eyes are open and will be watching.

----------


## Wildrose

> Debatable, but using the definition of evidence I've pulled from the Merriam-Webster dictionary, I am certainly presenting a fair amount of evidence.


None of which can be substantiated by actual facts.

No, it's not evidence of anything but another mountain of crap.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wildrose
> ...


Well, you're certainly welcome to make a case that your belief on this matter is true by providing evidence for your assertions.

----------


## Wildrose

> Well, you're certainly welcome to make a case that your belief on this matter is true by providing evidence for your assertions.


No, it would be up to you to prove some actual facts to support your arguments, not garbage milled out by quaks and cranks.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wildrose
> ...


I'm talking about -your- assertions here, not mine.

----------


## Mr. Claws

Note that the talking head "experts" were gassing up the hysteria machine as soon as Omicron (don't that sound menacing) was announced, unfortunately the doctor who discovered it put a pin in that balloon by noting it was, in a word "mild" (look for her to never be seen or heard from again!). But don't despair, Covidian Chicken Littles, SON OF OMICRON is coming to theaters near you.

----------

QuaseMarco (11-30-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I tried -.-


Your wasting your time responding to that poster. He will discredit everything you say. If needs be he'll drag out some PHONY figures from the CDC. Any evidence whatsoever will not mean a thing to this type of poster. 

His technique is to wear one down with repetitive posts and never to acknowledge anything others say or present.

He is a waste of time and IMO of little value to this forum.

----------

WhoKnows (11-30-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> Your wasting your time responding to that poster. He will discredit everything you say. If needs be he'll drag out some PHONY figures from the CDC. Any evidence whatsoever will not mean a thing to this type of poster. 
> 
> His technique is to wear one down with repetitive posts and never to acknowledge anything others say or present.
> 
> He is a waste of time and IMO of little value to this forum.


100% agree. He is not here to interact with others. He is here to disrupt.

----------

QuaseMarco (11-30-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Your wasting your time responding to that poster. He will discredit everything you say.



If he -actually -discredited- what I said, I'd thank him for enlightening me. Most of the time, he tends to just say that I'm wrong and insult me -.-





> If needs be he'll drag out some PHONY figures from the CDC. Any evidence whatsoever will not mean a thing to this type of poster.



I keep on hoping that I'm slowly teaching him the error of his ways :-p. 




> His technique is to wear one down with repetitive posts and never to acknowledge anything others say or present.



You know, other than trying to get him to see the error of his ways, I think that sometimes, my responses to him may get others in the audience to consider certain ideas I bring up that they might not have had they not seen my arguments. 




> He is a waste of time and IMO of little value to this forum.


If he didn't respond to my posts, I probably wouldn't respond to him. But he actually responds to my posts far more than anyone else. So I've decided to put in a fair amount of time to respond back- though I usually only respond to the very first part of his posts if he starts off with insults or saying that I'm wrong about something. He seems to lack the type of training that one of my college english professors taught me- know your audience and try to persuade them. Trying to ram one's own ideas into someone else's brain and insulting them if they don't agree with you isn't exactly the best way to be persuasive ;-p.

----------


## WhoKnows

> If he -actually -discredited- what I said, I'd thank him for enlightening me. Most of the time, he tends to just say that I'm wrong and insult me -.-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I keep on hoping that I'm slowly teaching him the error of his ways :-p.* 
> 
> 
> ...


Bold mine. He is truly incorrigible. Sadly.

----------


## phoenyx

> Bold mine. He is truly incorrigible. Sadly.


Hope springs eternal, lol :-).

----------

WhoKnows (12-01-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> I'm talking about -your- assertions here, not mine.


No, it's up to you to prove your case when challenged and you cannot.  You simply recycle the same garbage from the same garbage sources absent any actual facts to support your claims.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wildrose
> ...



6 nested quotes to try to get you to see reason. Anyone can say that x or y isn't true. But by doing so, you are making assertions. When someone doesn't back up assertions they make, their credibility takes a nose dive. If you don't care about credibility, then by all means, continue to make whatever assertions please you, but I just thought I'd give you a heads up.

----------


## Wildrose

> 6 nested quotes to try to get you to see reason. Anyone can say that x or y isn't true. But by doing so, you are making assertions. When someone doesn't back up assertions they make, their credibility takes a nose dive. If you don't care about credibility, then by all means, continue to make whatever assertions please you, but I just thought I'd give you a heads up.


You and "reason" are never found in the same zip code.

There is no "reason" in any of your anti vaccine garbage.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Ahh, the newest variant of fear porn.  More lockdowns and social distancing.  Christmas is cancelled.  Variant will be transmitted by snow, and dirty looks.


More brainwashing and gaslighting, you mean.

Social isolation; dependence on (controlled, captured) mass media; endless fear porn.  Face diapers and gloves.  Body counts.

I'm absolutely sick of this idiocy.  First, we KNOW all these silly "precautions" do little-to-nothing.  Starting with the stupid Face Diaper, REMOVED to eat in public venues.  Put it on between bites.  That protects you, how?  Ever see a CBO suit?

Even if these steps did offer a little protection...they're wearing me down.

What we CANNOT do, even though it offers a LOT of protection, is ISSUE IVERMECTIN.

Go ahead and flame me, covidian cultists.  I won't respond.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (12-01-2021),WhoKnows (12-01-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> 6 nested quotes to try to get you to see reason. Anyone can say that x or y isn't true. But by doing so, you are making assertions. When someone doesn't back up assertions they make, their credibility takes a nose dive. If you don't care about credibility, then by all means, continue to make whatever assertions please you, but I just thought I'd give you a heads up.
> 
> 
> You and "reason" are never found in the same zip code. [snip]



Another unsubstantiated assertion- classic Wildrose :-p.

----------


## Wildrose

> Another unsubstantiated assertion- classic Wildrose :-p.


There is no reason or reasoning in your arguments, they are based solely on "feelings" and "beliefs", not science or hard numbers.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> Another unsubstantiated assertion- classic Wildrose :-p.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason or reasoning in your arguments [snip]



No, that would be you. You make so many statements without proof, frequently even without evidence. The above statement is just one more example.

----------

WhoKnows (12-01-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> No, that would be you. You make so many statements without proof, frequently even without evidence. The above statement is just one more example.


How do I prove something doesn't exist?  None of your posts demonstrate even a modicum of reasoning because they are all based on belief and emotion.

----------


## WhoKnows

> How do I prove something doesn't exist?  None of your posts demonstrate even a modicum of reasoning because they are all based on belief and emotion.


What doesn't exist? 

If you are saying that what he presents is fiction, by all means, present the facts to support your assertions. If his assertions are fiction, then what is the reality? Again, by all means, present it. 

We'll wait.

----------


## Wildrose

> What doesn't exist? 
> 
> If you are saying that what he presents is fiction, by all means, present the facts to support your assertions. If his assertions are fiction, then what is the reality? Again, by all means, present it. 
> 
> We'll wait.


Now you're just trolling.  Carryon alone.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Now you're just trolling.  Carryon alone.


No. Just asking for the evidence of what YOU consider fact. Which you can't or won't present. I really think you have no idea what you're talking about anymore.

----------


## Wildrose

> No. Just asking for the evidence of what YOU consider fact. Which you can't or won't present. I really think you have no idea what you're talking about anymore.


Ignoring all the facts you've already been presented with and summarily rejected.  You aren't very clever.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Ignoring all the facts you've already been presented with and summarily rejected.  You aren't very clever.


For shits and giggles I just scrolled through this whole thread, and not once did you present anything other than the China/Trump article. In which you made ridiculous assertions that weren't based on the article itself. 

You make statements. Those aren't facts until you actually present something other than your statement. I know this is a shocker for you, but no one is just going to believe you because you said so. 

So, do tell, where all these facts you claim you present? I can't find them anywhere in this thread at all. 

Try harder.

----------


## Wildrose

> For shits and giggles I just scrolled through this whole thread, and not once did you present anything other than the China/Trump article. In which you made ridiculous assertions that weren't based on the article itself. 
> 
> You make statements. Those aren't facts until you actually present something other than your statement. I know this is a shocker for you, but no one is just going to believe you because you said so. 
> 
> So, do tell, where all these facts you claim you present? I can't find them anywhere in this thread at all. 
> 
> Try harder.


You need to "try harder".  Much harder.

----------


## WhoKnows

> You need to "try harder".  Much harder.


Try harder at what? Looking for all those facts you say you present? 

Still looking. None to be found.

----------


## Wildrose

> Try harder at what? Looking for all those facts you say you present? 
> 
> Still looking. None to be found.


Of course not.  That would require an honest search and opening your eyes.

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wildrose
> ...


Now -that- is a great question. And yet, you constantly make assertions that things don't exist, as if the proof was self evident -.-

----------

WhoKnows (12-02-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Now -that- is a great question. And yet, you constantly make assertions that things don't exist, as if the proof was self evident -.-


If they exist verifying that they do should be very simple.

----------


## WhoKnows

> If they exist verifying that they do should be very simple.


So go ahead.

----------

phoenyx (12-02-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by phoenyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wildrose
> ...


Can you prove that assertion?

----------


## phoenyx

> Originally Posted by Wildrose
> 
> 
> If they exist verifying that they do should be very simple.
> 
> 
> 
> So go ahead.


That's what I'm talking about, lol :-)

----------

WhoKnows (12-02-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> So go ahead.


Not my responsibility.  That would be up to the person using those examples.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Not my responsibility.  That would be up to the person using those examples.


Someone presents a passage with information in it. 

You say "HA!! That's garbage!! There are no facts in there! That's a joke!!"

Then someone asks YOU..."Really so where are your facts that discount his??"

Then you say, "I don't have to give you shit and I'm not doing your homework for you!!!" 

LMAO...you're a cartoon. No one is really this stupid unless they're doing it for comedic purposes. I'm getting a good laugh.

----------


## Wildrose

> Someone presents a passage with information in it. 
> 
> You say "HA!! That's garbage!! There are no facts in there! That's a joke!!"
> 
> Then someone asks YOU..."Really so where are your facts that discount his??"
> 
> Then you say, "I don't have to give you shit and I'm not doing your homework for you!!!" 
> 
> LMAO...you're a cartoon. No one is really this stupid unless they're doing it for comedic purposes. I'm getting a good laugh.


And you have now become a ranting lunatic and troll.  Congrats, glad you found your niche in life.

----------


## WhoKnows

> And you have now become a ranting lunatic and troll.  Congrats, glad you found your niche in life.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## nonsqtr

Well, omicron is now in LA county.

I'm skeert.

(not)

----------

